
How to stop Facebook wasting your precious time - dicaprio45
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/01/18/a-facebook-replacement-app-to-improve-your-relationship-with-facebook/?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=A%20webapp%20to%20stop%20Facebook%20from%20wasting%20your%20precious%20time&utm_campaign=share%2Bbutton
======
lifeviacoffee
If you have to write an app to remind yourself not to use facebook, maybe you
should delete your account.

